# Heuschnupfen



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Eine laufende Nase, wunde Nasen, die wie die Nase von Rudolph dem Rentier scheinen, Niestöne, die es auf schon so manchen Feuermelder geschafft haben...
Kennt ihr das?
Dann wisst ihr was Heuschnupfen ist.
Jedes Jahr kommt es wieder, mal heftiger, mal weniger heftig.
Umso mehr Pflanzen das Kryptonit von jmd. bilden, umso heftiger/länger fällt die Leidenszeit aus.
Um die Symptome (Niesen, laufende Nase, Entzündungen etc.) zu bekämpfen, Bedarf es schon einen ganzen Chemiebaukasten in Tablettenform.

Nun zu euch: Was für Allergien habt ihr (hier gehts Primär um Heuschnupfen, aber Tierhaarallergiker oder Stauballergiegeplakte werden natürlich auch nicht abgewiesen) und was für Mittel nehmt ihr dafür? Benutzt ihr Chemie oder homöopathische Mittel?
Welche Behandlungsmethoden mit welchem Erfolg habt ihr gemacht?

Zu meiner Wenigkeit:
Ich bin gegen ziemlich viele Baumarten allergisch, der Heuschnupfen begintn im Januar, und hat seinen Höhepunkt ca. März und ist je nach Jahr stärker oder schwächer (habe das Gefühl, das er zum Glück von Jahr zu Jahr schwächer wird).

Ich habe schon eine Desensibiliesierung hiter mir, die das leiden nur minimal verringert hat.
Als Tabletten habe ich Telfast, die sehr gut helfen. Lorano und Cetirizin haben versagt. Teilweise nehm ich auch Kortisonspray um die Entzündung in meiner Nase zu hemmen.

Ich achte während der Zeit auf geschlossene Fenster etc.
Stundenlanges googlen hat mir auch keine wirklich hilfreichen Haustipps gegen Heuschnupfen gebracht.
Augentropfen nehme ich nicht, da ich es zum Glück nicht so arg in den Augen habe.

Was ich für eine Wunde Nase (außen) empfehlen kann: Zinksalbe, da brennt es nicht so arg und verheilt schnell.

Jetzt seid ihr dran:
Habt ihr irgendeinen Haustipp, eine Wunderbehandlung oder ein Wundermittel?
Unter was leidet ihr, kommt ihr mit klar?


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2010)

Es gibt schlicht keine Haustipps gegen Heuschnupfen. Du kannst etwas gegen die laufende Nase machen oder gegen die tränenden Augen aber um wirklich Beschwerdefrei zu leben, hilft nur die Hyposensibilisierung.




Ich habe meine dieses Frühjahr angefangen und muß mich jetzt für die nächsten drei Jahre regelmäßig pieken lassen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es gibt schlicht keine Haustipps gegen Heuschnupfen. Du kannst etwas gegen die laufende Nase machen oder gegen die tränenden Augen aber um wirklich Beschwerdefrei zu leben, hilft nur die Hyposensibilisierung.



Leider funktioniert die bei manchen mehr, bei manchen weniger...bei mir weniger.
Habs mir auch 3 Jahre geben lassen, der Erfolg war nicht sooo riesig.


----------



## Firun (16. Juni 2010)

Also ich hatte früher(vor 16 Jahren) mal sehr starken Heuschnupfen, Augen zugeschwollen, Atemwege zu u.s.w .
Ich habe dann eine 3 Jährige Hyposensibilisierung (spezifische Immuntherapie) gemacht und seit dem geht es eigentlich sehr gut.
Natürlich gibt es auch Tage da ist es schlimmer, aber da nehme ich einfach ein Antiallergikum und gut ist.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Juni 2010)

Kein Heuschnupfen hier. Bin aber allergisch gegen die meisten Früchte und Alkohol.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kein Heuschnupfen hier. Bin aber allergisch gegen die meisten Früchte und Alkohol.



Wie kann man gegen Alkohol allergisch sein? :<
Weils ein Gärungsprodukt von Früchten ist?
Katzen vertragen das halt nicht...nur Fleisch und Wasser und ggf. Milch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hab Heuschnupfen komm aber irgendwie net dazu das mal vom arzt näher untersuchen zu lassen, bei mir hilft Cetirtizin. habe allerdings das gefühl das es immer kürzer hilft xD
und das zeug macht müde >_>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juni 2010)

Uih , Heuschnupfen...MEIN Thema! Ich hab seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr allergischen Schnupfen. Angefangen mit laufender Nase, rüber gegangen zu juckenden Augen, die so zu geschwollen und vereitert waren das nur Kortisonsalbe half und vor zwei Jahren kam dann noch Asthma dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desensiblisierungen habe ich vier hinter mir (zwei verschiedene Arten/Mittel). Die 1. hat ein Jahr geholfen, die danach nur noch zur Abschwächung genützt.
Ich werde nach dieser Saison wieder einmal damit anfangen, weil alles andere nichts bringt :-(

An Medikamenten hilft bei mir Reactine Duo zusammen mit Nasenspray am besten, gegen den Asthma (der sich übrigens wie permanenter Reizhusten anfühlt) gibt es zwei Sprays.

Welche Allergene? Alle Frühblüher, Bäume, Gräser und Pflanzen von denen ich nie etwas gehört hab und Hausstaubmilben (auf die würd ich auch so allergisch reagieren *würg* wie die schon aussehen^^)
Alles in allem, ich weiss warum ich den Winter liebe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, wenn jemand ein Mittel kennt -immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bin aber allergisch gegen [...] Alkohol.


Du tust mir leid. :O


BTW: Bin gegen Gräser allergisch...habe jahrelang Lorano genommen, nun krieg ich davon starke Gliederschmerzen und bin im Zuge dessen auf ein Medikament von Ratiopharm umgestiegen. Nehme Antihistaminika nur wenn ich es nicht mehr aushalte. Zur zeit regnet es ja (gott sei dank) recht viel, also ist die Pollenbelastung minimal.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, TELFAST hat mir geholfen.
Das Mittel ist stark und hilft ziemlich gut.Muss man aber zum Arzt, verschreibungspflichtig.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juni 2010)

Telfast hat mir in der mittleren Phase auch geholfen ....aber irgendwann nicht mehr. 
Aber bei Allergien habe ich festgestellt, dass sich der Körper immer wieder an einzelne Medikamente gewöhnt und sich darum ein Wechsel der Medikamente hin und wieder lohnt.


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hab Allergie gegen Pollen und Milben, hab eigentlich kaum Probleme damit, außer mal kurzzeitige Niesanfälle.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juni 2010)

Eine ganz gute Ausrede für Spaßzigarettenkonsumenten (;


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2010)

Sommer,Sonne, See....schön wär's!


30°Celsius und ich sitze in meinem abgeriegelten Zimmer und mir läuft die Nase.

WTF?

Ich benutze (alles verschrieben) Augentropfen, Nasenspray und Cetirizin, nützt soweit ich es beurteilen kann gar nichts. Kurz mit dem Fahrad zur Schule fahren? Augen jucken, Ohren und Gaumen sind extrem gereizt, Nase läuft und Niesattacken.
Man kann den Somemr echt nicht genießen mit sowas


----------



## Crystania (16. Juni 2010)

Juhu der beste Thread für mich. ;D 

Bin gegen ungefähr jeden Baum und Heu allergisch. Seit Februar hab ich meißtens Spaß, dieses Jahr etwas später, weil der Winter so kalt war. Habe dann dazu noch allergisches Asthma, was so langsam sich in Richtung "richtiges" Asthma entwickelt (sprich auch wenn ich nicht auf die Pollen reagiere). Hab jetzt schon 4 verschiedene Sprays hier liegen. <.< 1x stark dosiert 1x schwach dosiert 1x mit Kortison 1x als son Staubgedöns.. Aber momentan hab ich Ruhe. Sämtliche Mittel haben teils ganz versagt, teils ein wenig. Augen kratzten immernoch, Atemnot.. das übliche. Hab eine Cortison-Spritze erhalten, damit ich wenigstens im Prüfungsstress zur Schule gehen kann ohne Unterbrechung wegen Atemnot <.< Die werde ich aber wohl nicht nochmal nehmen, da mir die Nebenwirkungen einfach zu heftig sind. Osteoporose etc. Hinzu kommt dann noch eine "wunderbare" Fructose Intoleranz. :-) Fühl mich teilweise echt als Krüppel. ^^
Vor der Spritze konnte ich im Sommer nur drinnen hocken, oder Schwimmbad.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Juni 2010)

Ich habe jedes Jahr Heuschnupfen von Frühling bis Ende Sommer. Dafür nehme ich Livocat Augentropfen und Nasenspray, klappt tagsüber wunderbar. Für nachts nehme ich normales Schnupfenspray, damit ich ruhig schlafen kann.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. Juni 2010)

hör bloss auf .... die letzten 3 jahre kaum was gemerkt vom heuschnupfen aber dieses jahr .... volle kanne! das kotzt mich schon wieder voll an >.<
meine freundin hat gestern auch nich schlecht geguckt als überall um mein bett herum zerknüllte taschentücher lagen ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ....

und ich weiss nicht mal gegen was ich da genau allergisch bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war noch nie beim arzt wegen der kacke ... naja bin mal afk bisschen abschnoddern >.<

EDIT : 777 posts ! DING DING DING! Jackpot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhak (16. Juni 2010)

Ich leide auch unter starkem Heuschnupfen (Nase, Augen, Gaumen) und habe ebenfalls eine dreijährige Hyposensibilisierung hinter mir. Ergebnis: minimale Minderung der Beschwerden, in keinem Fall aber das was erwaretet wurde. Dazu nehme ich bis heute Cetirizin. Dieses Jahr ist es tatsächlich besonders schlimm, das habe ich auch von anderen gehört.

Ich war Vorgestern erst bei einer neuen Dermatologin, die hat mir zum Beispiel erzählt, dass die Hypo in den meisten Fällen nichts bringen *kann* weil der Wirkstoff, also das Depigoid für die meisten viel zu schwach ist. Also entweder anderer Wirkstoff oder ganz bleiben lassen. Dann meinte sie auch, man solle 2, am besten sogar 3 Cetirizin über den Tag verteilt nehmen. Eine davon, so wie es in der Packungsbeilage steht, bringe wohl bei vielen nichts.

Das beste an der ganzen Geschichte war, dass ich dann eine Spritze bekommen habe, die laut der Ärztin die Beschwerden für 4-6 Wochen einfach mal komplett ausschalten soll - etwas worauf mein vorheriger Dermatologe nie gekommen ist -.-

Was soll ich sagen? Ich sitze hier ohne geschwollene Augen, kann wunderschön durch die Nase atmen und mein Gaumen juckt mich nicht die Bohne, wenn diese Wirkung jetzt wirklich solange anhält wie versprochen, dann mach ich das ab jetzt jedes Jahr! Da stört es mich fast schon garnicht mehr, dass ich mich drei Jahre lang alle vier Wochen umsonsonst hab spritzen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (16. Juni 2010)

Heuschnupfen, yay, meine absolute Lieblingsbeschwerde Zeit ... NOT!

Was ganz gut hilft sind die Similasan Heuschnupfen Tabletten (weiss nicht ob es die bei euch gibt), kleiner Nachteil, an schlimmen Tagen geht so ein Blister gerne mal drauf, aber dafür Homöopathisch und
ohne Risiken und Nebenwirkungen!


----------



## Manowar (17. Juni 2010)

Ich war früher gegen alles draussen allergisch ^^
Mir hat die Hyposensiblilisierung komplett geholfen, alles wech :>


----------



## schneemaus (17. Juni 2010)

Bei mir hat's vor ungefähr 2 Jahren leicht angefangen. Dachte zuerst, das wär Raps oder das Düngemittel in selbigem, weil das genau zu der Zeit war, wo der geblüht hat, und wir haben TAUSENDE Rapsfelder rundrum. Bin mal zum Arzt, war's ne leichte Gräserallergie. Die hat sich jetzt letztes Jahr gar nicht geäußert, dieses Jahr aber deutlich schlimmer. Je nachdem, wo ich halt bin, geht's teilweise gar nicht, nur noch am Niesen und die Augen tränen halt auch. Noch nehm ich nix dagegen, weil sich's so aushalten lässt, aber bei meiner Mutter fing's in dem Alter auch an und die ist heute gegen so ziemlich alles allergisch, was so rumfliegt draußen. Am schlimmsten allerdings Pappeln. Mal schauen, wie sich das bei mir entwickelt...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2010)

Ich nehme auch zunächst nichts erst, wenn die Nase läuft und nur noch Wasser rauskommt und sich alles entzünded, dann nehm ich das.
In den ersten Jahren mag einen alleine eine halbzuene Nase stören, aber umso länger man es hat, umso weniger macht es auch einem was aus.


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Juni 2010)

Die halb zue Nase stört mich auch nicht mehr. Was mich total erschöpft sind immer diese Niesanfälle, so nach dem 20sten Mal fühl ich mich immer wie 80 und scheintot
Aber total fies ist dieser Juckreiz im Rachen und den Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Aber total fies ist dieser Juckreiz im Rachen und den Ohren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da will man sich kratzen, kommt aber nicht hin...kenn ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. Juni 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Aber total fies ist dieser Juckreiz im Rachen und den Ohren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok so schlimm ist bei mir nicht ^^ ... hab nur brennende augen und ne feuchte nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Die halb zue Nase stört mich auch nicht mehr. Was mich total erschöpft sind immer diese Niesanfälle, so nach dem 20sten Mal fühl ich mich immer wie 80 und scheintot
> Aber total fies ist dieser Juckreiz im Rachen und den Ohren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





OOOHJA


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OOOHJA



Schlimmer ist wenn der ganze Rachen austrocknet und man sich fühlt als hätte man seit Tagen kein Wasser mehr hindurchfliessen liess... Oder wenn man so stark niest das man umfällt! Ich habe es jetzt ca. 6 Jahre und wenn ich ehrlich bin, jedes Jahr schlimmer. Nun habe ich irgendwelche Tabletten nja, manchmal hilft es manchmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir ist s cool mit den Zeiten: Februar beginnts, MitteMärz hörts auf. Anfang April wieder, bis Mai. Mai nicht und dann Juni bis Juli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das mit dem Rachen jucken... Manchmal hilfts wenn man den ganzen Speichel nach vorne zieht und den Gaumen ansaugt und das wiederholen. Hast aber das Risiko das nacher noch mehr juckt....


----------



## jolk (17. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> hilft nur die Hyposensibilisierung.



also ich habe das auch die letzten 4 jahre gemacht und es war der größte fehler überhaupt :/ allergie ist keinen deut besser geworden, stattdessen jucken mir manchmal die oberarme (wo ich die spritze immer bekam) und wenn man drüberstreicht spürt man sogar noch leichte anschwellungen... einmal habe ich sogar einen allergischen schock nach der spritze bekommen... ich persöhnlich würde es nicht empfehlen, aber bei dem größteil hier hats ja anscheinend geholfen.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit: Das mit dem Rachen jucken... Manchmal hilfts wenn man den ganzen Speichel nach vorne zieht und den Gaumen ansaugt und das wiederholen. Hast aber das Risiko das nacher noch mehr juckt....




Jopp-mach ich dann auch, bis mir die Leute um mich herum sagen ich soll mit diesem fiesen Geräuschen aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klingt bisschen dann, als ob ich grunze


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu den Oberarmen fällt mir noch ein, dass die total empfindlich geworden sind. Wenn ich mich da mal Kratze,wenns juckt tuts gleich höllisch weh, als ob ich mit nem Messer geschnitten hät.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2010)

obwohl sichs total bescheuert anhört. ne freundin von mir hatte übelst allergien. gegen viele nahrungsmittel (z.b. stein- und kernobst, kartoffeln) und gegen pollen (birke) und tiere (hund und katze).

sie war ziemlich verzweifelt weil es immer schlimmer wurde und die ersten anzeichen von nem allergischen asthma aufgetreten sind. desensibilisierung hat nix gebracht. die letzten jahre hat sie sich im frühjar kortisonspritzen geben lassen um halbwegs über die runden zu kommen, obwohl das auch scheisse für den körper ist.

letztes jahr hat ein arzt ihr eine bioresonanztherapie angeboten. zahlt keine krankenkasse. und jede sitzung kostet dort um die 25 euro. das ganze zweimal die woche über mehrere monate. sie glaubt überhaupt nicht an son hokuspokus, aber sie wusste sich echt nicht mehr zu helfen. sie hat sich gesagt, dass wenn es hilft, das geld wert ist und wenn nicht, na dann hat sie es wenigstens probiert.

und es hat geholfen. zwar nicht komplett, doch dieses jahr ist sie ohne probleme durch den frühling gekommen. tiere sind kein thema mehr ... einige nahrungsmittel noch. aber damit kann sie leben ... 

ich wills nicht unbedingt weiterempfehlen, weil ich an sowas eigentlich auch nicht glaube, aber ihr hat es definitv geholfen. oO


----------



## Littletall (18. Juni 2010)

Bei mir sind es einige Pollen, vor allem im Mai oder Juni, aber hier mal ein paar Tipps...

Wisst ihr, Heuschnupfen kann durch eine Sache stark verstärkt werden. Nahrungsmittelintoleranzen!

Ich hab eine Fructoseintoleranz (keine Verträglichkeit von Fruchtzucker) und seitdem ist mein Heuschnupfen sehr viel besser geworden. Ein paar Nieser hier und da, aber nicht mehr Wattekopf und ewige laufende Nase.

Außerdem sollte man auch auf Kreuzallergien achten ^^ Ich reagier z.B. auch auf Pfeffer mit heuschnupfenartigen Symptomen und sogar Magen-Darm-Problemen (das isst man ja in der Regel).

Medikamente haben mir früher immer geholfen: Ratiopharm, das Nasenspray für Allergiker. Hat den Fluss wenigstens für ne Zeit zum Stillstand gebracht.

Also, wer übermäßigen Heuschnupfen und Magen/Darm-Probleme hat, kann durchaus eine Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit in Betracht ziehen (bekannt sind Laktose, Fructose, Sorbit und Gluten).


----------



## jlij (18. Juni 2010)

Hyposensibilisierung ist keine Garantie, es kann helfen aber auch nicht!

Bei sehr starken Heuschnupfen habe ich mir früher eine kleine Kortison Injektion geben lassen, danach war ruhe.

Ansonsten sollte man immer eine Packung Tabletten und eine Kombi-Packung (Nasenspray & Augentropen) im Haus haben!


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> obwohl sichs total bescheuert anhört. ne freundin von mir hatte übelst allergien. gegen viele nahrungsmittel (z.b. stein- und kernobst, kartoffeln) und gegen pollen (birke) und tiere (hund und katze).
> 
> [..]



Birke ist das dümmste, denn dieses Zeug kann Kilometer weit reisen :/


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Juni 2010)

Hmm... genau genommen ist Heuschnupfen eine Allergie gegen Baumsperma. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hmm... genau genommen ist Heuschnupfen eine Allergie gegen Baumsperma.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube es ist egal, was für Sperma du in die Nase bekommst...unangenehm ist es glaub ich immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann natürlich nicht auf andere schließen, ob ihnen Sperma in der Nase jetzt negativ erscheint.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Immer schoen beim Thema bleiben, gelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trooperus (19. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gegen garkeine Pollen oder sonstiges in der Richtung allergisch.
Bin nur gegen Haselnüsse allergisch.
Scheiße das in Deutschland soviele Sachen mit Haselnüssen produziert werden.


----------



## Asayur (19. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hmm... genau genommen ist Heuschnupfen eine Allergie gegen Baumsperma.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und dieses OT aus dem Munde eines Mod, warum bin ich eigentlich noch kein Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt.: Hyposensibilisierung hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, bin aber noch unentschlossen, hab viel gutes und viel schlechtes gehört und meine Tabletten wirken soweit ganz gut,
bzw. bei dem aktuellen Wetter sind die Beschwerden eh recht gering 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (21. Juni 2010)

*Ohjeee...ohjeee! DasThema kenne ich all zu gut! Zumal das ich mit einer Rudolphnase und tränenden Augen rund 12 Jahren lang rumgelaufen bin...Mit niesen habe ich , was von den Tönen her einer Ziege ähnelte*, *oftmals die Leute in Umgebung erschrocken...nein das ist soo ofiess und lässtig, man leidet richtig drunter.
(ich gestehe, ich bin Allergisch gegen 4 Korn, Erle, Haustaub, Milben, Chrom und Nieckel, was in den letzten Jahren so zimmlich nachgelassen hat, aber früher war es eine Katastrophe)*.
*Eine Hyposensibilisirung hätte mir nicht helfen können da es schon in sehr fortgeschrittenem Stadium war und die*Etage gewechsselt hat*, so das ich eine Stufe vor Asthma stand*.*
Irgendwann kam ich auf Idee, und holte mir aus der Apotheke Eunova Drages.
Was es damals im Krankenhaus nach dem Operativem Eingriff gut getan hat, müsste mir auch diesmal helfen können. Da sind sämmtliche Vitamine und Aufbaustoffe die der Körper benötigt, welche man Heutzutage sehr wenig bekommt, egal wieviel Kilo an Möhren man verspeist, den das Obst und Gemüse enthällt meinstens nicht das was die früher in der Oma`s Zeiten enthalten haben.
Auch wenn es nicht gerade billig war, habe ich meine Eunova regelmäsig und immer fleissig eingenommen, etwa 1,5 Jahr lang. Ich merkte von Jahr zu Jahr das ich immer weniger unter Heuschnupfen leide.
Wenn man bedenkt, das dieser Zustand bei mir, jedes Jahr im Februar anfing und erst im Oktober vorbei ging, von all zuviel Ruhe kann man da wohl nicht berrichten. Und Antiallergiker, machten mich umsomehr müder und kraftloser.
Aus meinen Ansichten sage ich, mir haben die Eunova Dragess sehr geholfen und hoffe das ich mich da nicht täusche, das ich deshalb anderen unter Heushcnuppfen leidenen Leute dies raten würde. Zumindestens, so denke ich, einen Versuch wagen.

Liebe Grüße und Erfolgswünsche
im Kampf gegen den Heuschnupfen,

Lily
*


----------



## Tyro (22. Juni 2010)

Oha, damit kenn ich mich auch zu gut aus, juckende und gerötete Augen, gereizte Atemwege und eine Vuvuzela brauch ich gar nicht, meine Nießer machen die selben Geräuche. Habe Heuschnupfen, bin gegen alle Gräßer allergisch, gegen Birken und so ziemlich alle Frühblüher, heißt ich habe den gesmaten Sommer durch Spaß. Angefangen hat das Ganze vor 5 Jahren bei mir, in den ersten beiden Jahren, wo es nur Heuschnupfen war kam ich mit dem mehrfach gennanten Cetirizn ganz gut aus, mal abgesehen von der Müdigkeit, und dann steigerte es sich immer weiter, im dritten Jahr musste noch nebst dem Ceitrizin ein Kombi-Pack von Ratiopharm, bestehend aus Augentropfen und Nasenspray, her und letztes Jahr wurde es dann so schlimm das irgendwann gar nichts mehr ging, da hab ich mir dann eines schönen Sonntages in der örtlichen Notfallpraxis die Erlösung in Form einer Kortison-Spritze abgeholt, danach ließ sich der Sommer wieder ruhig, nur mit Cetirizin überleben. Dieses Jahr ist es noch extremer, unter 3 Packungen Taschentücher komm ich an keinem Tag weg und von den Medikamenten sieht es so aus, dass ich mich täglich mit einem kortinsonhaltigen Nasenspray, Augentropfen, Tabletten und, wenn nötig, mit einem Asthmaspray (diese Pumsprays) vollpumpen darf. Mal gucken, wie es weiter geht, auf jeden Fall steht fest, in den nächsten Wochen mache ich einen Allergie-Test, um zu testen, auf welche Sachen genau ich allergisch bin und ab Herbst kommt dann die Desensibilisierung, ist alles schon mit meinem Arzt abgesprochen!

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Bei mir war Heuschnupfen im März, aber das war eher Pollenschnupfen und stilles Vormichhinsabbern.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juni 2010)

Jetzt hab ichs wieder ein bisschen. Nase kitzelt, ist zu und sie läuft. Es ist aber zum Glück ziemlich zähflüssig, d.h., dass es nicht so wirklich schlimm ist und keine Entzündungen in der Nase hervorruft.




Ich habe schon soviele Jahre gelitten, hoffentlich geht er endlich mal ganz oder wenigstens fast ganz zurück...

Jmd. Erfahrungen, ob es sich noch ändern kann (bin 16)...?


----------



## Skatero (25. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ichs wieder ein bisschen. Nase kitzelt, ist zu und sie läuft. Es ist aber zum Glück ziemlich zähflüssig, d.h., dass es nicht so wirklich schlimm ist und keine Entzündungen in der Nase hervorruft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Letztes Jahr war es bei mir auch schlimmer, obwohl die schlimmste Zeit wahrscheinlich noch kommt. Das kann schon einfach so bessern.


----------



## Asayur (25. Juni 2010)

Das kann aber auch dauern, hab das schon seit ich 5 oder 6 bin, einmal musste mich mein Vater sogar aus dem 500 (!) Meter entfernten Kindergarten abholen und nach hause bringen, weil ich
nichts mehr gesehen habe und ich meine gar nichts ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juni 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch dauern, hab das schon seit ich 5 oder 6 bin, einmal musste mich mein Vater sogar aus dem 500 (!) Meter entfernten Kindergarten abholen und nach hause bringen, weil ich
> nichts mehr gesehen habe und ich meine gar nichts ...


Ich habs schon seit ich zurückdeken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mit 3 ca.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juni 2010)

War heute mal beim Arzt und hab mich nach "der Spritze" erkundigt. Er sagte es wäre ein Kortisonlangzeitdepot, was dort gespritzt werden würde. Niemals würde er jemanden unter 80 so etwas spritzen, da die eventl. die Nebenniere zum erliegen bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er hat mir Kortisontabletten verschrieben und nachdem ich die genommen hab, hat ich voll den bescheuerten Ausschlag/ Rötung aber der Heuschnupfen war weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So lang ich nicht ins Schwimmbad geh ...


----------



## Briefklammer (26. Juni 2010)

Ahoy,
Ich bin gegen so ziehmlich alles allergisch was von Mai bis September durch die Luft schwebt.
Durch den Heuschnupfen ist es manchmal garnicht möglich zur Schule zu gehen geschweige denn das Haus zuverlassen, ich habe schon zich Allergikums von meinem Hausarzt verschrieben bekommen diese haben auch 1-2 Monate geholfen und dan war ich anscheind ''Immun'' gegen das Zeug denn es hat nicht mehr geholfen zurzeit nehme Xyzall und habe Nasenspray von Nasonex und Augentropfen von Dexa-Sine aber das ist auch nicht das Wahre da ich noch ziehmlich starke Medikamente wegen meinem Magen(zu viel Magensäure) nehmen muss, aber naja was soll man machen. Ich werde aber dieses Jahr das mit den Spritzen mal ausprobieren.

mfg Briefklammer


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

ich hock auch schon die ganze Zeit schniefend rum, furchtbar das ganze -.-

aber lieber schniefend mit ner kühlen briese im büro hocken als schwitzend und nicht schniefend im büro sitzen :/


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hock auch schon die ganze Zeit schniefend rum, furchtbar das ganze -.-
> 
> aber lieber schniefend mit ner kühlen briese im büro hocken als schwitzend und nicht schniefend im büro sitzen :/



LoD ist wieder da!

Ich habs endlich durch, den Heuschnupfen. Aber eine Schulfreundin hatte heute auf der Wanderung 2 eiternde Augen... Die durfte zum Arzt und so was ich weiss, ne Woche drinnen mit verschlossenem Fenster hocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suesssauer (20. April 2011)

jawoll - alle Jahre wieder. Ich hab grad das Gefühl dass es grade wieder so richtig los geht. Eigentlich hatte ich mit Heuschnupfen nix am Hut, das hat sich erst in den letzten beiden Jahren verstärkt... Ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass bei mir Cetirizin hilft. Das ist ja noch eines der günstigeren Mittel und müde macht es mich auch nicht. Mal sehen wie lange das gut geht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Naja, das Zeug wirkt so einigermaßen, aber bei totalem Pollenflug auch nicht wirklich. Ich kann derzeit maximal eine Stunde raus, danach explodieren meine Augen.


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

Also ich nehme so Tabletten, 1ne am Abend und der nächste Tag ist so gut wie Heuschnupfenfrei. Leider wirkt sie manchmal nicht, wenn man sie oft einnimmt.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/K8glDKxwd3.jpg HAbt mal das vorm Fenster und bekommt keinen Heuschnupfen -.-


----------



## Lillyan (23. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich hab Heuschnupfen komm aber irgendwie net dazu das mal vom arzt näher untersuchen zu lassen, bei mir hilft Cetirtizin. habe allerdings das gefühl das es immer kürzer hilft xD
> und das zeug macht müde >_>


Das macht dermaßen müde...

Ich hab in diesem jahr zum ersten Mal Heuschnupfen und hab das Zeug auch probiert. Ich hätte danach den ganzen Tag im Bett verbringen können.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. April 2011)

Ich hab mich gegen den ganzen Schmuh immunisieren lassen. Hat 3 Jahre gedauert aber jetzt hab ich absolut keine Probleme mehr mit Pollen und kann den Sommer genießen und gebührend zelebrieren.


----------



## Linija (23. April 2011)

Moin zusammen =)

Also ich hab auch Heuschnupfen: Früh-,Mittel-,und Spätblüher.
Also eigentlich gehts bei mir mit den ersten Pollen los und hört irgendwann mal
auf, wenn alle Gräser, Bäume etc. durch sind. Im Hochsommer ists bei mir am schlimmsten!

Cetirtizin ist der absolute Mist... würde ich nur jedem von abraten. Habe deswegen vor 2 Jahren 
gefühlte 3/4 des Sommers verpennt. Ich nehme "Aerius". Bekommen glaub ich nur Privatpatienten ( oder ehemalige
,da es kein alternatives Mittel mit dem gleichen Wirkstoff gibt)
weswegen ich das durch meine Schwiegermutter in Spe besorgen lasse.

Gegen den Schnupfen nehme ich Anti allergisches Nasenspray "Livocab direkt" und da ich oftmals extremen 
Juckreitz der Augen habe nehm ich von der gleichen Firma auch die passenden Augentropfen. 
Das ganze gibts in einer Kombipackung =) Wem solches Nasenspray nicht reicht, dem würde
ich welches mit Cortison drin empfehlen. Damit sollte man es allerdings nicht übertreiben...
Bei ausgetrockneter Nase hilft auch normales Meerwasser Nasenspray super!

Nunja.. gegen den Juckreitz im Rachen helfen bei mir homöopatische Pastillen ganz gut.
Die sind eigentlich für Leute die viel reden oder singen. "ipalat" heissen die Teile.
Was man gegen den Juckreitz in den Ohren machen soll, weiss ich allerdings auch nicht.

Was bei mir noch dazu kommt, ist allergischer Ausschlag (Kombi: Sonne und Pollen) auf der Brust.
Wenn ich mir da keine Cortisoncreme draufschmiere dauert es manchmal bis zu 4 Tage bis der Mist wieder weggeht.
Da hilft auch Duschen nicht.

Mein Freund hat ebenfalls ziemlich viele, üble Allergien: Heuschnupfen, Katzenhaare, Hundehaare, gegen
sehr viele Bäume (auch ohne Pollen) etc.
Bei ihm ist das ganze dann auch noch schön mit allergischem Asthma verbunden. Wenn er dann immer wieder so
anfängt zu "fiepen" bekomm ich schon immer Schiss^^ Aber soweit ich weiss gibts dagegen auch Pulver, dass
man jeden Tag nehmen muss... hat meiner Mutter sehr geholfen=)


Was ich euch nur raten kann:
2 Mal am Tag duschen (lieber nur 1 mal mit Duschgel, sonst rubbelt ihr euch euren "Schutzfilm" zu sehr ab 
und immer schön die Haare waschen. Gerade bei langen Haaren ist es wichtig sich den Nacken gründlich zu waschen-
da Sammelt sich aller Dreck!

Liebe Grüße Lin =)


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das macht dermaßen müde...
> 
> Ich hab in diesem jahr zum ersten Mal Heuschnupfen und hab das Zeug auch probiert. Ich hätte danach den ganzen Tag im Bett verbringen können.



Ich empfehle dir Xyzal. Bekommt man in der Apotheke.

Die sehen so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind verdammt gut


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. April 2011)

Also ich hatte früher immer recht starken Heuschnupfen ;D
Nach der Marinezeit an frischer Luft und guten Dieselabgasen hab ich keinen mehr  ^^
kann nich sagen worans liegt, nur dasses toll ist xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. April 2011)

Ich persönlich bin zwar zum Glück nicht davon betroffen, aber dafür mein kleiner Bruder (21 Jahre). Er meinte aber letztens zu mir, dass es mit so Tabletten von Ratiopharm und Augentropfen nicht mehr so schlimm wäre


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also ich hatte früher immer recht starken Heuschnupfen ;D
> Nach der Marinezeit an frischer Luft und guten Dieselabgasen hab ich keinen mehr ^^
> kann nich sagen worans liegt, nur dasses toll ist xD



Könnte mir vorstellen, dass starke körperliche Beanspruchung, bzw. nennen wir es in dem Fall Training, und die Seeluft dazu führen können, dass Heuschnupfen Erkrankungen zurückgehen.
Du wirst bei der Marine ja sicherlich nicht nur aufm Arsch gesessen haben. ^^

Bei mir war es jedenfalls auch so, dass ich früher recht starken Heuschnupfen hatte und juckende Augen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Schnupfen ebenso.
Mit Anfang 20 hab ich angefangen Sport zu treiben (vorher gar nicht) und mittlerweile spüre ich fast nichts mehr von Heuschnupfen.

Es wird zwar vllt kein direkter Zusammenhang bestehen, aber ich denke dass es förderlich war gegen den Heuschnupfen.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Ich liebe es -.- Ich komm aus der Stadt zurück und merk, dass es Windet. Kaum dreh ich um die Ecke,, Seh ich, dass der Wind die Pollen zu so nem richtig tollen gelbgrünen Nebel An die Bergwang geschichtet hat. Und wer wohnt an dieser Berwand, im dickesten Nebel? Genau. ICH


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2011)

Schicksal (:


----------



## tschilpi (25. April 2011)

Scheisse, es hat bei mir auch wieder angefangen, aber so richtig hart. Habe es heute qualvoll waehrend dem Grillen draussen hinnehmen muessen. Frueher hatte ich auch eine Katzenhaarallergie, aber die ist mittlerweile weg. 
Ich habe auch eine dreijaehrige Hyposensibilisierung hinter mir. Das hat die Beschwerden einpaar Jaehrchen ganz gut gelindert, denke ich. Aber jetzt ist es schlimmer denn je. Ich denke, ich muss mal wieder zum Arzt. 

PS: Ihr seid alle Weicheier. Ich habe ziemlich schlimmen Heuschnupfen und habe noch nie Medikamente genommen. Nur so ein Teil dass man sich in die Nase steckt, so aehnlich wie Pfefferminzkaugummis.


----------



## Talatsu (26. April 2011)

Auch ich starte langsam aber sicher mit. Schon am Morgen beim aufstehen, jucken und tränen meine Augen, die Nase ist zu und läuft (Ja ich weiss komische zusammensetzung) der Gaumen ist gereizt und breitet sich bis zu den Ohren aus. Ich versuche diese Symptome mit  Medikamenten abzuschwächen was ab und an mal hilft. 

Ich benutze einen Nasenspray der Abschwellend und antiallerisch wirkt, Spersallerg Augetropfen (Sehr gut) und Cetallerg was ein Generikum vin Zyrtec ist.

Was auch einigermassen hilft wenn man in seiner Hermetisch Abgeriegelten Wohnung sitzt. Das Gesicht kalt abwaschen und im härtesten Fall Den Kopf kalt abduschen.

Zum Glück arbeite ich jetzt im 1 Untergeschoss. Umschlossen von Beton. Freue mich aber schon auf die Fahrt nach hause (Heul)

Niest und schnupft recht schön
Talatsu


----------



## LoLTroll (26. April 2011)

Ich bin glücklicherweise als Birken-Allergiker schon wieder weitestgehend durch und hab Ruhe für den Rest des Jahres 

Und in der Zeit des Pollenflugs behelfe ich mich mit Homöopathischen Mitteln wie dem Heuschnupfenmittel DHU. Ob jetzt nen richtiger Wirkstoff drin ist oder der Placeboeffekt wirkt, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber es wirkt bei mir.
Aber ich nehme kategorisch keine Antiallergika!


----------



## Shenoz (26. April 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich bin glücklicherweise als Birken-Allergiker schon wieder weitestgehend durch und hab Ruhe für den Rest des Jahres



mhhm... weitestgehend.... gibt aber auch tage blicke ich als birkenallergiker (laut arzt die einzige pollenallergie) bildhaft dem tod ins auge, sofern eben genannte nicht zugeschwollen sind... hab in einem bericht auf irgendeinem noname sender zufällig gesehen dass 2011 birken ganz schlimm seien. kann ich bestätigen^^ cetirizin hilft immerhin gar nicht. am schlimmsten gehts meiner nase und meinem rachen, ich hasse dieses elende jucken, das man nicht wegbekommt. AAHH xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2011)

War übers Osterwochenende an der Ostsee und hab dort mal die schöne Seeluft genossen. Seit gestern bin ich wieder zu Hause, und heute hab ich wieder ne dicke Nase. Wirklich schlimm ist es nicht, aber nerven tut es trotzdem.


----------



## Piti49 (26. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass starke körperliche Beanspruchung, bzw. nennen wir es in dem Fall Training, und die Seeluft dazu führen können, dass Heuschnupfen Erkrankungen zurückgehen.
> Du wirst bei der Marine ja sicherlich nicht nur aufm Arsch gesessen haben. ^^
> 
> Bei mir war es jedenfalls auch so, dass ich früher recht starken Heuschnupfen hatte und juckende Augen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Schnupfen ebenso.
> ...





Hey
Du schreibst du hattes es. 
Geht das auch anders rum? Ich kenne mich da echt nicht sehr gut mit aus, aber die letzten 2 Jahre hatte ich immer mal Tage weise richtig stark juckende Augen und meine Nase fühlte sich immer sehr geschwollen an.
Dies ging dann bis in den Rachenraum so das ich kaum reden und atmen konnte. 
Wie gesagt das hatte ich jetzt 2 Jahre immer mal wieder so 1-2 Wochen und dann wieder 1 Woche ruhe.
Aber dieses Jahr scheint es anders, die Augen jucken schon leicht, und meine Nase fühlt sich auch komisch an. Es kommt irgendwie eher langsam und wird Tag für Tag schlimmer.
Ich versuche schon kaum raus zu gehen, aber mein Hausarzt sagte die letzten beiden male es ist eine Sommergrippe , die ich 10 mal von Frühling bis Sommer hatte ;(

Ich bin mir da jetzt nicht sicher, aber hier scheinen einige es einfach so verloren zu haben oder bekommen, kann dies mit dem Stoffwechsel zusammenhängen?

Achja ich bin jetzt 24.

Ist echt nicht schön der Mist


----------



## Linija (27. April 2011)

Allergien haben eigentlich immer etwas mit der eigenen Immunschwelle zu tun.
Dei Körper "denkt", dass die Pollen schlechte Fremdeinflüsse sind wie z.B.
auch Viren -> So wurde es mir in etwa erklärt.
Allergiger, die wirklich extrem schlimm allergisch auf alles mögliche sind,
lassen sich unter anderem Bandwürmer einsetzten.
Die senken die Immunschwelle und somit kann die Allergie besser werden bzw. auch verschwinden


----------



## Grushdak (27. April 2011)

Ich habe in meinem bisherigen Leben feststellen können, daß Allergien kommen und gehen können.
Dazu kann sich die Allergie auch von Kraut zu Kraut und Jahr zu Jahr ändern.

Vieles hängt imo auch mit der eigenen Psyche zusammen.
So ist das Immunsystem bei sehr viel Stress, Depressionen etc. recht labil.

Und auch die Konzentration der Pollen spielt ne Rolle.
Habe zwar schon länger keine wirkliche Pollenallergie mehr.
Doch dieses Jahr blüht fühlbar alles auf einmal (inc. dieses Jahr die Nadelhölzer) und in Massen.

Da habe auch ich wieder oft die Nase voll und und und.

greetz


----------



## schneemaus (27. April 2011)

Hm.. Ich hätt mal ne Frage an die Allergiker, vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee...

Jedes Mal, wenn ich bei meiner besten Freundin penne, wach ich morgens mit ner übelst verstopften Nase auf, teilweise hab ich so richtig das Gefühl, als wären alle Nebenhöhlen gleich mit verstopft. Ner Freundin von ihr geht's genauso, die schiebts auf die Hundehaare - da bin ich aber vom Gegenteil überzeugt, weil ich erstens selbst nen Hund habe und zweitens auch mit ihrem Hund teilweise richtig ordentlich spiele oder knuddele und danach keinerlei Beschwerden habe. Zu Hause hab ich das auch nicht, was die Hausstaubtheorie auch wegfallen lässt, weil sie nicht weniger staubwischt als ich auch.

Sie beschwert sich halt immer, ich würd teilweise extrem schnarchen, liegt halt daran, dass ich durch die Nase echt keine Luft bekomme oO Hab's letzte Woche wieder heftig gemerkt, als ich dort war.

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee, was das sein könnte? Will nicht unbedingt zum Arzt rennen und "Mimimi, meine Nase geht beim Schlafen zu, wenn ich bei ner Freundin bin" - find ich bissl lächerlich


----------



## Talatsu (27. April 2011)

@Schneemaus : Es könnte gut sein, dass in der Nähe deiner ebsten Freundin Bäume oder Gräser wachsen auf die du allergisch Reagierst. Oder Stopfmaterial von den Möbeln die dir halt nicht bekommen. (Ja, das gibt es auch) 

Bei mir ist das auch so. Wenn ich bei mir zuhause bin habe ich auch eine Verstopfterere Nase als bei den Eltern zuhause.


----------



## schneemaus (27. April 2011)

Kann das auch an dem Holz liegen, aus dem das Haus gebaut ist? Ist mir grade noch eingefallen, dass sie ja in nem Holzhaus wohnt..

Aber ich kann mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen, dass das an Gräsern oder Bäumen liegt - ist nämlich jahreszeitunabhängig, im Winter genauso schlimm wie jetzt im Moment, wo alles blüht.


----------



## Winipek (27. April 2011)

Eine Allergie auf die Freundin vielleicht 
Nee, eventuell hat sie ja Bettwäsche/Steppdecke aus einem anderen Material?! Mir würden da Federn einfallen. Oder die Matratze ist wirklich schon alt und von Milben übersät. Das hat nichts mit viel Staubputzen zu tun, da die Milben auch in den Matratzen sich stark vermehren und man da mit dem Staubsauger nicht wirklich hinkommt.
Das sind so die Dinge, die mir dazu einfallen.

*hatschi*


----------



## schneemaus (27. April 2011)

Also danke schonmal für die Antworten =) Werd nächstes Mal einfach mal auf ner andern Matratze pennen, sie hat noch eine, die zwar deutlich unbequemer ist, aber für ne Nacht zum Testen reicht's ja. Und das Kissen und die Decke, mit der ich dort schlafe, sind meine eigenen - also daran kann's glaub ich nicht liegen ^^


----------



## Talatsu (27. April 2011)

Da hast du auch recht. Es gibt ja extra Antialergiker Matratzen und Kissen. Es kann wie du sagst an der Bettwäsche liegen oder an Möbeln. 

Das Holz, denke ich mal, ist nicht der Grund, da das sicher irgendwie behandelt wurde.

(Schnirff)


----------



## Vyperl (27. April 2011)

Ich hab enbenfalls ziemlich starken Heuschnupfen, der geht meistens von Anfang März bis Anfang Oktober und natürlich ist alles mit dabei, ne verstopfte Nase, dauernd tränende Augen, juckreiz, Schuppenflächte (wahrscheinlich auch vom Heuschnupfen) und ne zuhe Lunge, von dem fiepen beim Atmen werd ich gern mal die ganze Nacht wachgehalten.
Die freiverkäuflichen Tabletten und Sprays helfen bei mir nicht die Bohne, die machen nur müde und schlapp. Seit letzem Jahr nehm ich Schwarzkümmelölkapseln und die helfen richtig gut gegen den Schnupfen und gegen entzündete Augen und Nase, auch meine Schuppenflächte ist kaum noch da.
Gegen meine zuhe Lunge nehm ich zur Zeit Acc akut und bin ziemlich zu frieden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. April 2011)

Ich hatte seit dem 10. Lebensjahr extremen Heuschnupfen jedes Jahr ab Frühling. Habe immer Nasenspray und Augentropfen verschrieben bekommen. Die Augentropfen haben zwar gewirkt, doch ist es natürlich immernoch anstrengend gewesen, ständig zu tropfen und dieses unerträgliche Jucken!
Vorletztes Jahr dann hat mir mein Vater Kortison gespritzt, da der Heuschnupfen schlimmer wurde. Seitdem habe ich nie wieder auch nur den Hauch eines Augenjuckens o.Ä. verspürt. Der Heuschnupfen ist komplett weg, welch Wunder 

Solltet ihr vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Manaori (27. April 2011)

Ich hätte ebenfalls eine generelle Frage an die Allergiker. Seit geraumer Zeit...also doch schon mindestens zwei Jahren.. habe ich öfter, gerade abens das Problem, dass meine Augen fürchterlich brennen, jucken und tränen. Das dauert im Normalfall nie lange, vergeht wieder, und tritt sporadisch auf,mal mehr,mal weniger. Zusätzlich habe ich eigentlich fast durchgehend sowas wie Heiserkeit und meistens die Nase bissel zu, aber halt nie so, dass man es nicht aufs Wetter oder so schieben könnte... 
Hatte allerdings im Herbst einmal, als er eine Stirnhöhlenentzündung mit einer Hausstaubmilbenallergie verwechselt, Tabletten (Aerius) verschrieben, die seinen Worten zufolge nach gegen allergischen Husten helfenmüssten, darum habe ich eine Allergie erst mal ausgeschlossen... 

Jetzt, wo ich hier so lese, stellt sich m ir jetzt halt doch die Frage. Ist mein Immunsystem einfach im Arsch oder sollt ich mal nen Test machen lassen?


----------

